# WTB W.R.I. Rods



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I am looking for a couple 9' WRI Rods condition doesn't matter al long as they are not broken or a dog chewed on em etc. Long shot but you never know these days? I sure wish my knees bent backwards so I could kick my self in the face for not buying River's old rods dang it !!! Let's see what turns up maybe?


----------

